# ST Modifier



## chamilton122883 (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone have or know where I can find any additional information on the ST modifier. Apparently Medicaid of Washington will allow additional payment on trauma patients, if this modifier is appended, do other carriers allow this as well. Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks!
Casey Hamilton A.S., CPC


----------

